# Δεν υπήρξα ποτέ



## ibogi

So I have a generatal question about the following sentence:

Δεν υπήρξα ποτέ πιο αισιόδοξος για τον ελληνικό τουρισμό

Which translates to 

I have never been more optimistic about greek tourism.

In my dictionary υπάρχω, ύπηρξα are transleted to `exist` which makes the above sentence more confusing. Why is υπάρχω used here instead of είμαι? Are there more examples where I would expect είμαι and found υπάρχω


----------



## Perseas

The verb "υπάρχω" in the past tense form ("υπήρξα") can be used as past tense of the verb "είμαι". 
Also as perfect ("έχω υπάρξει") and past perfect ("είχα υπάρξει").



> *II.* ως αόριστος του ρήματος _είμαι: Yπήρξα ευτυχισμένος / δυστυχισμένος. Στα νιάτα της υπήρξε πολύ ωραία γυναίκα. Yπήρξαμε συμμαθητές._


Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## grtr

(The verb υπήρξα is not the only one like that, see στάθηκε as well.)


----------



## Andrious

In this case, the verb "στέκομαι" doesn't fit as an alternative for "είμαι"/"υπάρχω".


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Τι ωραία χρήση του ρήματος. Δεν ήξερα πως υπήρχε κάτι όμοιο στα ελληνικά. 
Λέγεται κοπουλατίβο το ρήμα έτσι στα ισπανικά... Δεν ξέρω τη λειτουργία αυτή στην ελληνική. Πώς θα ήτανε;


----------



## grtr

_Όσο ξέρω δεν έχει πάψει να υπάρχει αυτή η χρήση του ρήματος αν και δεν ήξερες ότι υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο    (El verbo de la segunda frase no funciona como en el espanyol!)_


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Α. Ευχαριστώ πολύ...


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Λέγεται κοπουλατίβο το ρήμα έτσι στα ισπανικά... Δεν ξέρω τη λειτουργία αυτή στην ελληνική. Πώς θα ήτανε;


Τα ρήματα που συνδέουν το υποκείμενο (subject) με το κατηγορούμενο (predicative) λέγονται «συνδετικά».


----------

